
Twitter to Face Claims by ‘White Advocate’ Over Banned Accounts - erichocean
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-06-14/twitter-to-face-claims-by-white-advocate-over-banned-accounts
======
erichocean
Link to the transcript from the case:
[https://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22-wpengine.netdna-
ssl.com/wp-...](https://2kpcwh2r7phz1nq4jj237m22-wpengine.netdna-ssl.com/wp-
content/uploads/2018/06/06-14-2018-Taylor-v-Twitter.pdf)

Here's how the Judge describes the plaintiff's case:

"Twitter is the largest communication source in the world.

And the way to get your word out and the way to be heard in the modern era,
particularly with regard to such important matters as being able to petition
the elected leaders and others who are involved in government, for redress, is
to be able to be on the Twitter platform.

And for Twitter to know that and nonetheless impose language, as it did here,
an otherwise prolix document that's not highlighted, and done on an adhesion
contract basis, and on a _take it or leave it_ basis, it is procedurally
unconscionable in a large measure.

And when you have something that is procedurally unconscionable in a large
measure, you only need, under California law, to have substantive
unconscionability in a small measure.

And it's substantively unconscionable to deprive people of the most important
platform to speak and to be able to seek redress of their legislators."

